# Angeln im Center Parc de Vossemeren (belgien)



## niddafischer (3. Juni 2010)

Guten tag,

Ab nächsten Montag ist eine 5 tätige Reise in den oben gennanten Center Parc vorgesehen.Da dort ein recht großer see vorhanden ist,wollte ich mich erkundigen ob eventuell jemand hier weis was dort für fischarten vorkommen bzw worauf man angeln kann.

bin für alle möglichen Tips und Tricks dankbar.

mfg,Tomas


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parc de Vossemeren (belgien)*

Hi Tomas,
die Gewässer der Center Parks sind in etwa alle gleich .
Mit etwas Glück habt ihr euer Häuschen ja direkt am Wasser .
wir sind früher bestimmt 3 mal im jahr zum angeln in solch einen park  gefahren.
Karpfen und Hecht sind die meist vertretenen Fischarten.
Karpfen einfach mit Mais , Hechte haben wir immer mit Köderfisch  gefangfen.
An solch einem Gewässer hat mein Sohn , heute 20 jahre alt das angeln  gelernt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## niddafischer (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parc de Vossemeren (belgien)*

hört sich doch schon ganz nett an,ich dachte ich nehme eine Spinnrute für Hecht mit sowie schwimmbrot etc. für karpfen...

hat vieleicht sonst jemand erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Harbour (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angeln im Center Parc de Vossemeren (belgien)*

Ja sicher, 
Nachts ab 23 Uhr mit Wurmbündel, nicht zu nah dran, nicht zu weit raus.
Schöne Karpfen sind fast schon garantiert|wavey:


----------

